# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Droge ogen - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Droge ogen*

*Wat kan je doen tegen droge ogen?* 

Sommige mensen produceren niet genoeg traanvocht of traanvocht van een slechte kwaliteit om hun ogen goed vochtig te houden. 
Het gevolg is dat de ogen gaan branden en steken of slijm afscheiden. 
Soms leidt dit weer tot een teveel aan tranen. 
Deze zijn echter niet van een goede samenstelling zodat er geen goede traanfilm op het oog ontstaat en het oog kwetsbaar blijft voor uitdroging. Als droge ogen onbehandeld blijven, kan dit leiden tot ontsteking van het hoornvlies en het bindvlies van het oog (keratoconjunctivitis sicca).


*Wat zijn de klachten?*

- Pijnlijke ogen, alsof er een zandkorreltje in je ogen zit
- Wisselend scherp en onscherp zien
- Tranende ogen (bv. bij wind)


*Hoe ontstaan droge ogen?*

Droge ogen ontstaan doordat de traanklier niet goed werkt en minder traanvocht produceert. Het traanvocht kan veranderen door het dragen van contactlenzen, door een aanhoudende ontsteking van de oogleden of door gebruik van bepaalde medicijnen. 
De klachten kunnen ook ontstaan of verergeren na een laserbehandeling voor bijziendheid. Vooral ouderen en mensen met diabetes mellitus hebben vaak last van droge ogen. 
Ook bij bepaalde bindweefselziekten (zoals de ziekte van Sjögren) komt dit verschijnsel voor.
Ook te weinig of slechte knipperbewegingen, waardoor de traanfilm niet gelijkmatig over het oog wordt verdeeld, kan leiden tot droge ogen. 


*Wat kan u eraan doen?*

 U kunt voorkomen dat het traanvocht te snel verdampt door de luchtvochtigheid in huis te verbeteren. Dit kunt u doen met behulp van waterbakken aan de verwarming of door de aanschaf van een luchtbevochtiger. Vermijd ruimtes met airconditioning of airblowers. Dit soort apparaten geven een droge luchtstroom die de ogen extra irriteert.
 Staar niet te lang naar een computerscherm.
 Buiten kan een speciale (fiets)bril die aan de zijkanten is afgesloten er voor zorgen dat de ogen door de wind niet te veel uitdrogen.
 Vermijd zaken die extra droogte of irritatie geven, zoals een haarföhn, een ventilator of rook.
 Het dragen van contactlenzen kan bij droge ogen grote problemen geven.
 Uw oogarts kan oogdruppels of zogenaamde kunsttranen voorschrijven.
 Als het probleem wordt veroorzaakt door een ontsteking van de oogleden dan wordt deze eerst behandeld. Indien de traanklier of het bindvlies van het oog door een ziekte onherstelbaar beschadigd is, dan zal de arts mogelijk "kunsttranen" voorschrijven, of een gel die een aanvulling vormt op de eigen tranen.
Men kan ook een speciale beschermende bril dragen om de verdamping tegen te gaan, of het traanafvoerkanaaltje tijdelijk of permanent dichtmaken. 


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## droge ogen

stop met die oogdruppels. 2 1/2 jaar bij oogarts gelopen, het werd alsmaar erger, liep 24 uur per dag met tranende ogen en een zakdoek. Gebruik nu alleen Membrasincapsules
sinds 2 weken, nadat ik gestopt ben met de oogdruppels, geen tranende ogen meer.
Succes gr. Jos

----------


## gerard1977

Droge jeukende geirriteerde ogen zijn lastig en vervelend. Om het klimaat in huis te verbeteren kun je gebruik maken van waterbakjes aan de verwarming. Continu verdampt er dan water zodat de luchtvochtigheid gunstiger is voor de ogen. Ook een automatische waterverdamper in huis kan ervoor zorgen dat het klimaat gunstiger is. Voorkom altijd dat u met uw ogen in bewegende wind komt. 

Wat te doen bij droge ogen?

----------

